

Algorithm for automatic cache invalidation  - woadwarrior01
https://groups.google.com/group/memcached/browse_thread/thread/3a249cbd16c6694f

======
willvarfar
(I got the link that I just posted on reddit from a link already posted on
hacker news: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3951982> ;)

